# How many kids do you want?



## Snuffles

Well I thought that it would be fun to see how many children everyone here would like :)

OH and I want 4-6 children, although I wouldn't mind going up to 8 :winkwink:

How about you ladies? How many would you like? :D


----------



## angiepie

Ideally, if we could afford it, I'd love to have a lot like that. 6 would be nice. But we will probably only have 2, maybe 3, as it's just not feasible to live comfortably in this country without sacrificing a lot. And I want to be a SAHM until my kids are in school or I'll be a SAHM for years if I end up homeschooling, so we'll be on one income for like 20 years possibly. :( All worth it, of course, but it puts limits on other things like how big of a house and car we can afford which then dictates how many people and how much 'stuff' we can fit in it.


----------



## Snuffles

I understand for us it will probably only be four, unless we can find or build a house that will fit all of us in it. But a possible plan I have is if I have LO #1 within next year and a sibling two-three years later, I can wait to have LO #5 & #6 when LO #1 & #2 are old enough to move out. I also would like to be a SAHM if we can make things work.


----------



## aley28

I want 3. DH is happy with just the 2. I'd be willing to pop out 5 or 6 if he wanted (which he doesn't, so dream on! :rofl:), but I am not settling for less than 3!


----------



## oceania

I think it's hard to give an accurate answer when I dont even have one. If it was based only on my emotions I'd love to have even 5 or more cause I have a lot of love to give and cant imagine anything sweeter than a mix of me and DH lol:cloud9:

Right now I feel like Id like to have two with a smaller agegap maybe 2years, and then 1 (or 2) more when these two have grown up and started school atleast. Time will tell though. I dont plan on being SAHM so cant have too many little ones at the same time because of nursery fees.


----------



## staralfur

Three! Though I'm worried if I feel this broody after every baby, I may never stop.... :dohh:


----------



## YoungOptimist

I'm the same, I want 4-6.
I think 4 would be perfect, though.


----------



## mayheadd

four would be great.


----------



## Storked

My hubby wants us to have as many as we are blessed with. He may change his tune after one though :)


----------



## comotion89

3 minimum ... but would like 4 as me n oh are both one of four


----------



## Tyse

I'd like to have 3 OH would be happy with 4/5 but realistically to support that number of children we'd always be working with no time to enjoy them:nope:


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks for all the answers so far ladies :D 

Maybe I'll try and give the Duggar family a run for their money :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow, you want some big families. We said only one but my son is just so awesome that now I really want two although my husband is only 90% sold on the second. I would not have more than two though (unless next time was twins or something).


----------



## EstelSeren

We want 4 in total, so another 3 to go! Ideally we'll have our second within the next 18 months then wait until Tanwen's in school before trying for our 3rd! I don't want to have more than 2 little ones at home at the same time if I can help it!

Beca :wave:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'd like to have 3 but OH would be fine with 2. Basically if we get one of each gender the first 2 times we will probably stop there.


----------



## capegirl7

Me and DH want two! Probably going to wait at least another year to try for our second :)


----------



## brenn09

OH and I really have no idea, just that we can decide after our first! I picture 2-3, he thinks 3 at most.. I guess we're on the same page! We may end up with just one, but we do intend to adopt a second child so I think we'll end up with least two in the end!


----------



## wellsk

Wow, so many people wanting such big families!:o
My husband I think would like 2 or 3 (he had an older brother), but I would be happy with just 1, I think mostly because I am an only child and was spoilt rotten by my family. And would like to be able to do that with my child too! :)


----------



## Seity

One, unfortunately someone up there decided we needed another. Needless to say, my OH is getting the snip before this one shows up. So, just the 2.


----------



## missvikki

I used to say 6 but after having my first and seeing the toll it takes on your body etc... I've dropped to 3/4!!
I don't think my body could cope with pregnancy and labour 6 times haha, it's hard work :)


----------



## toffee87

Woweee! 2-3 for us, but I don't want more than 3. We are both from 3 x


----------



## counting

Two. Hubby was dead set on one for years so I compromised at a singleton, but now that we are planning to TTC baby number one in December, he has changed his mind and is now thinking he would like two!


----------



## MarineAngel

I think one or two. I grew up being one of 5 (7 if you count step sisters) and I just felt that our parents had no real time to spend with us. However, OH is an only child and he says he wants two because growing up, he was always lonely. We'll see what's in store for us though :)


----------



## Seity

MarineAngel said:


> I think one or two. I grew up being one of 5 (7 if you count step sisters) and I just felt that our parents had no real time to spend with us. However, OH is an only child and he says he wants two because growing up, he was always lonely. We'll see what's in store for us though :)

That's much like me. I was 1 of 5 and my OH was an only child. He wasn't lonely though because he had cousins.


----------



## NennaKay

I would love to have 4! My DH says 2 is his limit :wacko:, but we have agreed to renegotiate after the first 2 children. :thumbup:


----------



## Kerjack

I would like 4 but that probably wont happen. I'm thinking if the first 2 are both boys then we'll stop. Me and OH want all boys haha.


----------



## Hunbun

We are planning on 3. 

I do like the sound of 4, but I don't think our finances would stretch that little bit further!


----------



## AlyCon

Definitely 3!!! But I'd love to have 5!!! But like angiepie i want to be a stay at home mom so if we had five i'd be home for at least 15 years, probably 20. So i'd be fine with three, God willing.


----------



## Gunnhilde

I'd like 8 or so total, but DF got me to compromise down to 4 more, which is 5 in total. He said we'd have to wait and see about #6. :happydance:


----------



## odd_socks

*Me- 4 , OH- 0 *


----------



## Samiam03

I want two...my husband wants a million. When he can start popping them out himself and sacrificing his body...he can have his million.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I've only ever wanted 2 but I've always wanted a boy and a girl, I've got my girl so if #2 was a girl i think id keep going until i had a boy :haha:

Id end up with a football team :rofl:


----------



## Snuffles

odd_socks said:


> *Me- 4 , OH- 0 *

Oh poor Oddsocks, don't worry love, I'm sure he'll come around :hugs:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

We would like 2 :)


----------



## JessinChi

I would like 2 or possibly 3. I think if we have 2 boys or 2 girls, we will try for a 3rd of the opposite sex (and then stop no matter what!!!). DH says he could see himself with up to 5, but that sure ain't happening :winkwink:


----------



## Simonie

I would like minimum 3, ideally 4 but since the boyfriend is hesitant for a second, I am pretty sure I won't have more then 2.. I would love to have twins!


----------



## Lellow

Hubby and I would like 2 ideally, but if number 3 came along then they would be more than welcome.


----------



## OmiOmen

odd_socks said:


> *Me- 4 , OH- 0 *

:hugs: He may change his mind, maybe not to four but to having some. Me and my husband did not want kids at all when we met then a few years later wanted the one and now we are planning a second. I think a lot of people say they do not want them until the day they wake up and are ready to start TTC. :flower:


----------



## Elpis_x

I'm not really sure, kind of waiting to see how it goes after the first one :haha:

OH would like two and wants them very close in age, which I think I would like too :thumbup:


----------



## Viridian Soul

If we could afford it, I'd stay barefoot and pregnant till I couldn't have anymore or it's unsafe. I could easily like at least four more (to go with DS, who's six), but realistically it'll probably be more like one or two if we're lucky.


----------



## Middysquidge

We both want two, absolute max, I am one of 8, I want a nuclear family x


----------



## LockandKey

For now, we have both agreed on 2, potentially 3. We have one so far, a girl and agreed that if the next one comes out a boy we will stop, but if its another girl I would like to try at least 1 more time for a boy. If we end up with 3 girls we are going to take that as a sign to STOP! After all, we only have a 4 bedroom house, and I'm not really keen on cramming multiple kids into 1 room


----------



## Buttercup84

3-4, we have 1 girl so far and hope to TTC number 2 next year.


----------



## Dahlia05

Well my DH would absolutely love 3-4 children! We already have our beautiful daughter and now we are trying onto having #2. 

I would absolutely love to have 3 kids total. I don't think I want to have 4 or more!! lol I want to travel too, and I know travelling is $$$$!!! So I can't have everything! I want to live a life too, and take my kids with me. 

I am a teacher and I wouldn't mind home schooling them when I am travelling :)


----------



## Squarepants

2 for us would be perfect. I wanted one only but then thought another one to keep eachother company :)


----------



## lucy_lu10

We'd like 3 but if #3 turns out to be yet another boy, we might possibly have four with the hope that #4 is a girl. :) We know it's 50/50 but we don't really mind the idea of 4 children, regardless of the genders. 4 boys would be crazy!! haha

2 boys and 1 girl is my preference! :D


----------



## annio84

I think being realistic I want two. If we had limitless space and money and I still felt after having one that I could cope with three more I'd have four but really what I want is 2.


----------



## Snuffles

I'm loving all these answers lovelies, keep them coming :D


----------



## Trying2012

I always thought I only wanted one but we have a niece who's an only child and we have both looked at her at times and felt sorry for her with only adult company. 

So now we are settled on two, however if I'm lucky I will be 35 when we have our first so we haven't exactly left much time for another as I don't want to be too old (IMO)


----------



## Mummy Bean

4...i want the first two close in age...then go back to work to focus on carer then another two a few yrs down the line when eith me or OH can afford to stay at home.


----------



## LittleBunny

i have 2 girls and thought id stick with it, but i think now i would love 1 more, either sex would be fine, if i feel the same in 2yrs will prob try for #3. would def stop at 3 tho. xx


----------



## x__amour

2!


----------



## helloeveryone

I noticed quite alot of people want big familys, I always wanted 6 and i am so lucky to have got 6 lovely children...
I love my big family..best thing i ever did..


----------



## MrsCeder

I want 2, either 2 boys or one of each! I am also worried that I will be broody after a 2nd baby though lol


----------



## pianogirl

I want 5 kids. 6 sounds good too, but somehow seems like so many more than 5. But we'll see how the first ones go and then go from there!


----------



## MadameJ

Me=2(which we have been blessed with one of each) OH=3 so we are waiting to see what happens once we are married! I'm not one for planning so if it happens it happens!:thumbup:


----------



## hope_fear

3 for me please :D doubt ill ever be able to convince OH into having that many tho..hard times as it is. But yea, im hoping 3


----------



## Sugaree5335

I'm currently entrenched in the one-and-done camp. 

I think SO would like two. But, he also realizes that I get the final vote on anything that would have to be expelled from my body...lol


----------



## bluebell

I thought I only wanted one child until recently, now I think maybe if circumstances allowed it, having another would be lovely :D

xx


----------



## MamaByrd

3. Two Girls, one boy :)


----------



## Squashy

I used to want a huuuuge family... now I'd be happy with two :haha: Although maybe I'll change my mind when we have our first!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

We have been set on two (ideally one of each) for a long time now. If we had two boys or two girls, though, I don't think we'd try for another. Obviously it might all change though, since we don't have any yet!


----------



## Court28

I have always wanted a huuuge family, but I think OH and I have agreed on 3-4. Although, we havent had one yet so everything could all change lol


----------



## ushotmedown

I want 4 (at least) but my OH wants 2-3. I'm used to being in a bigger family, however my OH's family is quite small in comparison


----------



## zennie

We want 4. Have just had my third ( gorgeous baby girl ) 8 weeks ago.
Hope to start trying for baby number 4 in the next few weeks.
Cant really afford to wait long as i'm 39.


----------



## Snuffles

Congratulations on your baby girl Zennie :D


----------



## zoomlentil

Ideally, I'd love two - a boy first and then a girl! If I ended up with two of one gender I might consider one last time, but three would certainly be my max unless there was an oopsie.


----------



## undomestic

Theoretically I would like three.
Practically, I'll be ok with the two my husband has agreed to.. Though I'm sure if we had two boys I could sway him on trying a third time for a girl haha.. :)


----------



## Nina24

I would like to have 3 (shhhhhh, don't tell my hubby..........), But my DH want 2.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

We will probably only have about 2 or a maximum of 3 children. I would like more; but due to a few reasons I don't see it happening. OH seems to think we should only have a maximum of 2 :O


----------



## Kyliem87

I want 3

I don't think my body would let me have any more - I struggled with this one and now have high blood pressure, fast heart rate and suffer dysponea and SPD when pregnant. I also ended up being induced at 37 weeks and probably will again with my next children but I still want the 3 I always wanted

:flow:


----------



## Sydd

I think I want 3... It is subject to change though!


----------



## Tigerlily01

Wow, everyone wants big families! Just one for me, I think! =D


----------



## Tonyell34

I want atleast 12 kids the least 12.. my great grandmother had 21 and the other 15.. my mother had 12... :)


----------



## Snuffles

Wow, that is a lot lol but if I could have that many I would definitely :D


----------



## Alyss

I would love to have as many as I am able. Hubby and I don't have a precise number. We think that after we have the first two, I will have a pretty good understanding, at that point, of how I will be able to handle future pregnancies and more kids in the house.

We want the first two close together in age, and then after that we will probably be NTNP indefinitely - only actively TTC if we both are too broody for our own good! :haha:


----------



## RosieRosieP

We've always said two. Hubby is an only child and I have a brother who is 18 months older than me so we were always keen for two.

Having said that i never thought at nearly 30 and 10 years together we wouldn't have started TTC yet. We think we may only have one now :wacko:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I dreamed of having three, but hubby only wants two. So I am sending up my prayers for either miracle twins or a surprise bubba later after we had the second. lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

I always wanted four. But seeing as how my third child passed away, I have changed my number to five or six. I still want at least two more children, but wouldn't mind having another one after that. :thumbup:


----------



## Hanie22

I would love 2 but OH says have one and we'll see about a second :)


----------



## Emiloo

Id say 3 or 4 :) Id prefer an even number! Id love to have a nice big(ish) family!


----------



## Zebra2023

3-4 for me, if I am extra broody maybe more :)


----------



## AngieBelle

I would like 2- I grew up with a sibling and can't imagine any other way. However, I think I would find any more than 2 overwhelming! We'll have to see how well we can handle the first one.


----------



## shantay

I would like 1-2 (one boy one girl)
Most of my family has 2 kids the max and it seems like it turned out well for them :flower: 
I have one brother but very far in age (10 years) If we decide to have 2 I would like them close in age. 

My OH however wants 4-5 :wacko: He grew up in a big family and has always wanted a lot of kids. I just can't see myself with that many though, haha. I guess time will tell.


----------



## jellybean20

Just two for me already have my daughter and want her to have a sibling!


----------



## oatmealkisses

ideally, 8.
Realistically, ***hoping for**** 4


----------



## KalonKiki

I want 2 at the least and 4 at the most. I will never understand people that come from big families that want big families themselves. I came from a big family (I'm #4 out of 10 between 4 parents). For that very reason I don't want a huge family (my mother was never able to give all of us the love and attention that we needed and deserved as there were too many of us for her to do so). 4 is about as big as my brood is going to get before I ask Colin to get snipped. I'm not really sure how far apart I want my babies, but I would like to be done having children by the time that I'm 35 (which leaves plenty of time as I am 21 now and we're hoping that #1 will be born when I'm 22). Besides, it would be unrealistic to want children after age 35 because Colin has almost 6 years on me, and I'm sure he wants to get a vasectomy when he hits 40.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I want two. Already have one, and I think one more would complete the family!


----------



## Quackquack99

we are planning on one more baby and that would be it for us.x


----------



## bandie12

My fiance and I both agree to 6 children.


----------



## kailynn

Ideally I'd love a large family with 6-8 kids, but I know realistically it would be too much. So we're sticking with our 2-3 kids idea, even though OH does always say when asked "Kay will have as many children as she thinks she can handle" which would be so true if times were different!! Financially things would be tight so I wouldn't be able to give them every oppurtunity, that I never had, as a kid. I want to be able to allow them to travel and do whatever it is they'd like to do, so realistically we'll have to keep the number in a lower range.


----------



## Paanterka

I just want one. But I wouldnt mind twins :)


----------



## Imagining

Not too sure if I've posted in here before, but I always wanted 6 kids.... However, being realistic.... I would love to have 3!


----------



## LynAnne

I want four. My parents had 6 girls with the last two being twins so I just want a big family, a couple of each gender if possible though! :haha:


----------



## kitty28

I'd love to have four. He's thinking of two. But first lets get baby number one then we'll see how it goes.


----------



## bassdesire

Gosh it depends on the day I suppose. We said 2-4. We had the two a little less than to years apart and THAT has really worn us out. We don't make sleepers, either, so I'm beyond exhausted. I think I'd still like three, but there is always that money issue that creeps in...college expenses and such....


----------



## Blueberri

My DB said he wants a village of children. *dies* My body can't handle that many pregnanices :wacko: so I'll be happy with 2 or 3.


----------



## Middysquidge

I want two kids, no more, no less! Waiting to try January 2013, can't wait to complete our family! I grew up in a massive family, with no money and a tiny house, this could be why I only want two! x


----------



## stephaniexx

3 for me :) I wanted 4 or more until I actually became a mother and realised just how hard it actually is lol x


----------



## Twinkie210

I want 3 (well I would take more, but it was hard enough to convince DH for two, so three may be all I can get out of him!)


----------



## emz-amy

U lot will change ur mind after the first couple lol nah I'd like a 3rd that's it coz of my health :)


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh I would love to have 8 - but that will never happen. I am the bread winner in the family and would never be able to spend time with them all. So I think 3 sounds good.... maybe 4 :)


----------



## madseasons

I guess I am in the minority, because at first I said one and done, but now we are thinking about one more. That will be it though because I am 35 next year and we can afford more that that. :thumbup:

Oh and I never thought I wanted any so I never dreamed of having more that one or two.


----------



## Cloud

I've ways had my heart set on 4-5 and so does my partner :) no idea how close together though. We are also interested in fostering as OH parents are social workers and also going into fostering.


----------

